# Behaviors bei TransformGroup



## Gast (14. Jul 2008)

Ich habe eine Transformgroup erstellt mit dem behavior, dass es sich unendlich mal um die eigene Achse dreht; der vorgang dauert 4 sekunden (Alpha a = new Alpha(-1, 4000) mit dem RotationInterpolator.


```
TransformGroup objSpin = new TransformGroup();
objSpin.setCapability(TransformGroup.ALLOW_TRANSFORM_WRITE);
objRoot.addChild(objRotate);
objRotate.addChild(objSpin);
objSpin.addChild(new ColorCube(0.4f));
Alpha a = new Alpha(-1, 4000);
RotationInterpolator rotater = new RotationInterpolator(a, objSpin);
BoundingSphere bounds = new BoundingSphere();
rotater.setSchedulingBounds(bounds);
objSpin.addChild(rotater);
```

1. Ich will das sich in 4 Sekunden langsam die Cube in einer Richtung bewegt UND sich dazu dreht, wie dort oben. Wie soll ich das machen? mit einem anderen Interpolator? welchen wenn?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Marco13 (14. Jul 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/technolo...api/javax/media/j3d/PositionInterpolator.html !?!


----------



## Stevee (7. Sep 2008)

Ich würde den RotPosInterpolator verwenden. Achtung aber fürs Drehen braucht man Quaternionen


----------

